# Would you believe it?



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Over the last weekend after Hatton Park I meet a friend down in Somerset
He has a new Autocruise Augusta with many electrical problems. One being the leisure batteries go flat almost overnight. One of the problems is he has no manual as Autocruise were supposed to be writing it, then got took over by Swift, Swift are not writing one yet.
Any way back to the leisure batteries. On locating them under the habitation floor I was amazed to find 2 AGM 90Ah cells strapped down lying on their sides. I disconnect the leads to upright them but found the leads were too short so obviously they had been done like that by the manufacturer.

I would appreciate as a matter of urgency any comments on the whys and wherefores of this leisure battery configuration.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That sounds very odd Richard. :? 

It's common to mount sealed gel batteries on their sides but not sure with AGM, obviously they are sealed - aren't they??????


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken 
Thanks for the info. I must admit I still find it hard to grasp. I know the plates are covered by a jelly substance, but I should imagine the levels are done in the vertical and not lying flat.
Kind regards


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

This sounds like an 07 van as all vans now go out with a 110 amp batteries. If your friend contacts Autocruise direct we would be able to get him accurate answers. The control panel may only need reconfiguring.

In addition, if your friend contacts this number - he can have a handbook for his van.

The Autocruise telephone 01709 571411.

The 2 batteries on the sides will have 85 amp gel (Sealed) batteries and it is OK to mount them like this.

Regards
Kath


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Would you believe it? I do now*

Hi Kath
Thank you for your answer. I will pass it on to my friend. It is ironic to get the info from yourselves as his supplier (A Big M & not the burger lot) has so he has been told not getting any answers from your selves. 
His leisure cells are AGM not Gel. They may be 110Ahs but without labels I assumed they were 85Ahs.
With kind regards


----------

